# Small stream big fish



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

Had such a good day Saturday evening just had to post. Went to my favorite small flow and caught 10 smallies, including 2 18 inchers and a 20 incher. The 20 is only the second I have ever caught in an Ohio stream. Buzzbaits and tubes. Her are some pics. Please excuse the goofy look on my face, I was giddy and waiting for the timer on the camera makes a natural look difficult.


second 18 incher









small deep hole









first 18 incher











the 20 incher


----------



## Andrew S (Jul 7, 2011)

Those are really impressive fish, especially from a stream that size. In fact, it looks a lot like the one I fish, and I've never bested about 14 inches.


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

That is on SWEET catch ....


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

AWESOME! Thanks for keeping it hush hush. I fish the same stream in the same area. It truly is a blessing to those who know about it. Those are beautiful fish!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Congratulations! That is a banner day!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow! Nice smallies. That has to be very rewarding comeing out of such a small flow like that!
Bobby


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Those are very nice for any flow. Great catch


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Way to go. Excellent catch.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I agree. REALLY impressive!! You got it going on once again, Mr Kisser!!
maybe we'll finally hook it up one day...
(BTW, this is Andyman)


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Hahaha you two are always catching, just not postin 

Say hi to the mrs. For me. (you know me, weve run into e.o. A few times when you traveled north to invade my honeyhole lol)

Great catchin in a small crick!!!


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

what color tubes?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

claytonhaske said:


> what color tubes?


You can be confident in Central Ohio if the color involves some kind of squash or melon...maybe mix in some french liqueur.


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice fish! My smile would have been way more goofy if I had caught one of that caliber. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pulpfish1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Good pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Shoulders!! them things have some big shoulders...very sweet catch


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome catch!!!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

nice fish tom!! good thing the mrs. wasnt around to scare em off


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

unbelievable! very impressive...excellent catch and release!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Sweet catch!!! My favorite crappie spot is a little stream about that size. I catch nice slabs about every cast in the spring. Its amazing what these small flows can produce!!


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

Claytonhaske, I was using rootbeer. I threw the tube after they would swipe at the buzz and miss. I think the color wasn't too important.

James T., I think I'll sit on the bank and throw some crawdiddys. Haven't been to your honeyhole since that day we saw you there. That flow is a little crowded nowadays.

Bubbagon, I thought you were long gone. Shoot us a pm if you ever have any openings on one of your floats, maybe we'll be able to tag along.

Mitch, I'll find out if she scares em, cause she's definitely going next time!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Mr. Basskisser said:


> Bubbagon, I thought you were long gone. Shoot us a pm if you ever have any openings on one of your floats, maybe we'll be able to tag along.


Witness protection thing...
I'd like that. We've talked about it for long enough.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Do you mind me asking how you were retrieving the tube (e.g. Dragging across the bottom, or a bounce & skip)?


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Very impressive fish for a flow that size or any size for that matter.
Keep it hush hush though because it will be poached quicker than you can blink if the wrong people find out.

Nice work!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Mr. Basskisser does not kiss and tell.


----------



## lkerieangler22 (Jul 19, 2010)

NIce fish! thats one good day of fishing right there!


----------

